# Stimsons are now Childrens Pythons?!



## CarlosTheSnake (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Sdaji (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes, but dry your eyes, they're still Stimson's Pythons.

They're also still snakes, still reptiles, still animals.


----------



## Friller2009 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> Yes, but dry your eyes, they're still Stimson's Pythons.
> 
> They're also still snakes, still reptiles, still animals.


Stimpson’s pythons are still stimpson’s pythons
All of the morelia genus are “technically” all carpets. But a scrub python is a scrub python, a green tree python is a green tree python.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 11, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Stimpson’s pythons are still stimpson’s pythons
> All of the morelia genus are “technically” all carpets. But a scrub python is a scrub python, a green tree python is a green tree python.



No, only Morelia spilota are Carpets (unless you are in the Morelia bredli camp, in which case you're being silly anyway). Green Pythons, Scrub Pythons, Rough-scaled Pythons etc are in no sense Carpet Pythons and never have been.

Not all Antaresia are Children's Pythons, not all Morelia are Carpet Pythons.


----------



## Friller2009 (Jun 12, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> No, only Morelia spilota are Carpets (unless you are in the Morelia bredli camp, in which case you're being silly anyway). Green Pythons, Scrub Pythons, Rough-scaled Pythons etc are in no sense Carpet Pythons and never have been.
> 
> Not all Antaresia are Children's Pythons, not all Morelia are Carpet Pythons.


Okay sorry,
I’ve had many people get annoyed when i’ve told them that scrub pythons aren’t carpets, so i am just used to being told to call them carpets.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 12, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Okay sorry,
> I’ve had many people get annoyed when i’ve told them that scrub pythons aren’t carpets, so i am just used to being told to call them carpets.


There are some completely bizarre things being said about Morelia. Carpet Pythons are a species, Morelia spilota. If it's not Morelia spilota, it's not a Carpet.

It's so weird that people started talking about Morelia in a completely different way from every other genus.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> I’ve had many people get annoyed when i’ve told them that scrub pythons aren’t carpets, so i am just used to being told to call them carpets.


Been there. Some people get annoyed when I say that not all anteresia are childrens pythons. I think it hurts their ego, so I tell them again, hehe.


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 12, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Been there. Some people get annoyed when I say that not all anteresia are childrens pythons. I think it hurts their ego, so I tell them again, hehe.


I think they think ur saying they’re not **childrens** pythons... like for kids


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Herptology said:


> I think they think ur saying they’re not **childrens** pythons... like for kids


Lol, no. It's the species, some people think that all anteresia are subspecies of childrens. That's when I say they are not. (honestly where do these people get these weird ideas from? It's pretty obvious that they are all separate species lol)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm one of those idiots who think there are 5 species of Antaresia; There are childreni, and there are maculosa and there are stimsoni and there are perthensis . And then there are pygmy banded pythons which don't seem to belong to any species. Some govt. believe they are A. stimsoni and others believe they are Liasis . I had a drama importing 1 ( A stimsoni ) from SA to NSW (Liasis) .How on earth could anybody say they are Liasis? Liasis is an olive python or a water python.

I , along with many others think they need their own nomenclature; apart from different patterns and being smaller they have a different shaped skull, different scale count and live in a different environment with a different food source. Surely this needs more investigation. If they can say stimsoni and childreni are the same thing why not more probing ?


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 13, 2021)

dragonlover1 said:


> I'm one of those idiots who think there are 5 species of Antaresia; There are childreni, and there are maculosa and there are stimsoni and there are perthensis . And then there are pygmy banded pythons which don't seem to belong to any species. Some govt. believe they are A. stimsoni and others believe they are Liasis . I had a drama importing 1 ( A stimsoni ) from SA to NSW (Liasis) .How on earth could anybody say they are Liasis? Liasis is an olive python or a water python.
> 
> I , along with many others think they need their own nomenclature; apart from different patterns and being smaller they have a different shaped skull, different scale count and live in a different environment with a different food source. Surely this needs more investigation. If they can say stimsoni and childreni are the same thing why not more probing ?



They were previously in Liasis (back then no one had ever thought of naming a genus Antaresia). Initially all Antaresia (which at the time were not called Antaresia) were included in a single species which was called childreni, and all of what we now call Antaresia were called Children's Pythons. In a sense, they still are, though only in the sense of a common name Children's Python, not the taxonomic classification Antaresia childreni (at least by the most widely-accepted definition of Antaresia childreni). This is in stark contrast with species like Scrub Pythons, Green Pythons etc which in absolutely no sense are Carpet Pythons and never have been.

As for splitting Antaresia into multiple species, simply having identifiable differences doesn't necessarily make them valid species; if we were to use the same criteria for Humans we would have dozens, perhaps hundreds of different species under what we currently classify as Human (and to be fair, if not for political correctness, Humans would be split into multiple taxa). But, if we were to consider it valid to split stimsoni into a different species from the remaining childreni, it would be the equivalent of splitting humans into many hundreds of species. It's completely incorrect to split them, however you look at it. perthensis, sure. maculosa, okay. Pygmy Bandeds... maybe. Stimson's and Children's? No.


----------

